# Diablo 3: Verstoß gegen Nutzerbedingungen durch Grafikfilter



## FrankMoers (13. Mai 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3: Verstoß gegen Nutzerbedingungen durch Grafikfilter * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3: Verstoß gegen Nutzerbedingungen durch Grafikfilter


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. Mai 2012)

wie pingelig und kleinkariert von Blizzard.


----------



## Kuomo (13. Mai 2012)

Wow sehr nett - Idiot.


----------



## Keks-der-Maechtige (13. Mai 2012)

Es ist absolut richtig, dass zu verbieten. Nicht weil das Programm selber schlimm ist oder irgendwelche vorteile mit sich bringt, aber sie können nur entweder ALLE oder KEINE externen Programme zulassen. Soll heißen, wenn sie dieses Programm zulassen würden, würden sie hacks, bots und co zeitgleich mit zulassen.

Deshalb richtig so. Und wems zu bunt ist, soll halt seine Monitoreinstellungen ändern^^


----------



## mishL (13. Mai 2012)

Ich will einfach nur Schärfe welche man mit dem Filter bekommen konnte !

Da muss Blizzard wirklich eine Möglichkeit nachreichen in der man das einstellen kann.

Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen dass sich jemand für die schwammigere Einstellung entscheiden würde ! Die Standard Grafik wirkt einfach viel zu unscharf....


----------



## dennis-2810 (13. Mai 2012)

Wie bitte soll Blizzard herrausfinden wer den Filter nutzt und wer nicht?


----------



## Keks-der-Maechtige (13. Mai 2012)

Nen bisl mehr Schärfe, durch erweiterte Optionen wär ganz cool. Aber kann ja noch kommen. D3 wird minimum 5-10 Jahre von großer Bedeutung sein für Blizzard.


----------



## Jackm (13. Mai 2012)

Das ist ja wohl einfach eine kleinkinder-trotz-Reaktion von diesem Wicht! Was kapiert dieser Depp nicht das wir diesen behinderten Comiclook nicht wollen?! Es hat ja einen Grund weshalb Diablo vorne auf der Box steht. 
Ich werde einen Filter benutzen und wenn ich gebannt werde wars das mit Blizzard.

Denen müsste man mal klar machen, was Kunden überhaubt sind und weshalb man die nicht vergrault.


----------



## BiJay (13. Mai 2012)

Keks-der-Maechtige schrieb:


> Es ist absolut richtig, dass zu verbieten. Nicht weil das Programm selber schlimm ist oder irgendwelche vorteile mit sich bringt, aber sie können nur entweder ALLE oder KEINE externen Programme zulassen. Soll heißen, wenn sie dieses Programm zulassen würden, würden sie hacks, bots und co zeitgleich mit zulassen.
> 
> Deshalb richtig so. Und wems zu bunt ist, soll halt seine Monitoreinstellungen ändern^^


Du hast eine komische Logik. Sie könnten durchaus bestimmte Programme zulassen, sie müssen es eben nur konkretisieren.

Hatte eigentlich woanders gelesen, dass es nicht gegen die Nutzerbedingungen verstößt. Genaue Begründung habe ich gerade nicht parat. Wenn ich was finde, trage ich es hier nach.


----------



## Natone (13. Mai 2012)

Muss ich das jetzt verstehen? Es gibt doch zu fast jedem Spiel irgendwelche Mods. Und solange man durch ne Mod keine Vorteile im Multiplayer hat ist doch alles in Ordnung!


----------



## Belgium (13. Mai 2012)

Warum aufregen?! Am Bildschirm kann man notgedrungen den Gamma Wert und Kontrast so einstellen wie man will, ohne Banngefahr seitens Blizzard!


----------



## darkfuneral (13. Mai 2012)

Das ist einfach nur lächerlich so etwas zu verbieten.


----------



## keth (13. Mai 2012)

Hm...
Ich bin kein Jurist, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das nach deutschem Recht funktionieren kann.

Man erwirbt ein Produkt durch einen Handel; danach müsste man doch die Rechte besitzen, dieses Produkt seinen Wünschen anzupassen. Das wäre ja so, als würde man von einem Hersteller vorgeschrieben bekommen, wie man die gekaufte Pizza zu essen hat, oder welche Farbe der Teller haben muss.

Außer Blizzard sagt: unsere Server werden nur für Original-Spiele zur Verfügung gestellt. Allerdings entsteht für andere Spieler keinerlei Schaden, wenn mein Diablo etwas dunkler ist.

Fazit: Ich glaube, es handelt sich um eine rechtliche Möglichkeit, die sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, aber theoretisch irgendwie vorstellbar, d.h. es wird wohl realistisch betrachtet nichts passieren.


----------



## Datamind (13. Mai 2012)

Lächerlich ist zu sehen, wie wenig andere Hersteller gegen Drittprogramme, cheats oder Bots durchgreifen. Wer weiss was da noch so alles kommt. Schliesslich gibt es ein ECHTGELD Auktionshaus. Und wo echtes Geld im Umlauf ist, dort sind auch die Gauner zahlreich vertreten. Da MUSS man halt hart durchgreifen, denen bleibt nichts anderes übrig.


----------



## hifumi (13. Mai 2012)

Es gibt mittlerweile doch bei vielenen Treibern die Möglichkeit, Dinge wie AA, Farbsättigung usw. global einzustellen. Das ist dann auch kein Third Party Programm, weil der Grafiktreiber ja abgesegnet ist, und die darin enthaltenen Funktionen auch. Wie pingelig manche Leute sind.. "zu unscharf"? Ich kann mir nichtmal vorstellen, was damit gemeint sein soll.

Der Filter scheint offenbar in die Programmdateien und -abläufe von Diablo selbst einzugreifen, und dort etwas zu manipulieren. Zwar könnte man sagen "Solang es keinen Vorteil verschafft ist es okay", aber wie soll man sowas kontrollieren und wo soll man die Grenze ziehen? Ein anderes Programm greift vielleicht auf ähnliche Weise in die Programmdateien ein, verändert aber dann beispielsweise die Kameraperspektive um dem Spieler mehr Übersicht zu geben.


----------



## AshLambert (13. Mai 2012)

Belgium schrieb:


> Warum aufregen?! Am Bildschirm kann man notgedrungen den Gamma Wert und Kontrast so einstellen wie man will, ohne Banngefahr seitens Blizzard!



 Das ist nicht das Gleiche. Wenn man nur den Kontrast und Gamma anpasst, bleibt der Rest der Grafik leider genauso schwammig, verwaschen und farbintensiv wie zuvor. Mit den Dark3D Shadern sah das Spiel auf einmal richtig gut aus, weil es den Umgebungsnebel, welcher die Farbe der Fackeln angenommen hat, stark reduziert hat. (kA wie da der Fachbegriff für heisst...)
Damit wurde das wow-esque Farbglühen aus dem Spiel entfernt und man brauchte keine Kopfschmerzen mehr zu fürchten, denn die Grafik war auf einmal gestochen scharf.

Naja aber ich würde nicht viel auf die Äusserungen von unserm Jay geben. Da das Proggie wie ein Fraps Overlay funzt, glaube ich nicht das Blizz da irgendwas detecten kann. ;P



> Der Filter scheint offenbar in die Programmdateien und -abläufe von  Diablo selbst einzugreifen, und dort etwas zu manipulieren.


Nope, es werden nur Tweaks an den D3D Files vorgenommen.
"Applying this filter does not modify any of Diablo 3's files at all
 - When you start the game with the filter nothing gets changed or edited. 
        (Read "What the file "d3d9.dll" does" in the next section for an explanation) 
 - When the game starts with the filter, NONE of the game's process memory is altered. Meaning nothing of the memory is read, written or modified."



> Es gibt mittlerweile doch bei vielenen Treibern die Möglichkeit, Dinge wie AA, Farbsättigung usw. global einzustellen.


Jup, müsste auch gehen. Hab ich mich aber noch nicht damit beschäftigt. ;p


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. Mai 2012)

Keks-der-Maechtige schrieb:


> Es ist absolut richtig, dass zu verbieten. Nicht weil das Programm selber schlimm ist oder irgendwelche vorteile mit sich bringt, aber sie können nur entweder ALLE oder KEINE externen Programme zulassen.


 da hast du eigentlich recht. Aber ich fürchte, es werden auch nie mods oder ähnliches zugelassen werden, sowas ist doch gerade immer der Vorteil von PC-Spielen gegenüber der Konsole gewesen. Jetzt nimmt man den Leuten auch noch die Freude, sich das Spiel etwas anzupassen.


----------



## Datamind (13. Mai 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Es gibt mittlerweile doch bei vielenen Treibern die Möglichkeit, Dinge wie AA, Farbsättigung usw. global einzustellen. Das ist dann auch kein Third Party Programm, weil der Grafiktreiber ja abgesegnet ist, und die darin enthaltenen Funktionen auch. Wie pingelig manche Leute sind.. "zu unscharf"? Ich kann mir nichtmal vorstellen, was damit gemeint sein soll.
> 
> Der Filter scheint offenbar in die Programmdateien und -abläufe von Diablo selbst einzugreifen, und dort etwas zu manipulieren. Zwar könnte man sagen "Solang es keinen Vorteil verschafft ist es okay", aber wie soll man sowas kontrollieren und wo soll man die Grenze ziehen? Ein anderes Programm greift vielleicht auf ähnliche Weise in die Programmdateien ein, verändert aber dann beispielsweise die Kameraperspektive um dem Spieler mehr Übersicht zu geben.


 
Sehe ich auch so. Solange es keinen Vorteil verschafft...aber da ist wohl der entscheidende Punkt. Garantieren kann dir das keiner, es ist wohl eine Frage der Zeit bis "richtige" Hacks im Netzwerk die Runde machen. Dann sollte man für den Fall der Fälle gewappnet sein. Gerade wenn es um das sensible Thema Echtgeld geht. Alles andere wäre für mich unprofessionell...


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. Mai 2012)

Jackm schrieb:


> Das ist ja wohl einfach eine kleinkinder-trotz-Reaktion von diesem Wicht! Was kapiert dieser Depp nicht das wir diesen behinderten Comiclook nicht wollen?! Es hat ja einen Grund weshalb Diablo vorne auf der Box steht.
> Ich werde einen Filter benutzen und wenn ich gebannt werde wars das mit Blizzard.
> 
> Denen müsste man mal klar machen, was Kunden überhaubt sind und weshalb man die nicht vergrault.


 
Wer ist "wir"? Konkretisiere das bitte. Diablo 3 scheint ja extrem viele Vorbestellungen aufzuweisen. Zumindest laut Amazon. Also kann auch dieser Comiclook nicht ganz unbeliebt sein.  

Wenn du den Filter nutzt und gebannt wirst, bist du selbst Schuld, nicht Blizzard. Ich mein, es bekommt nur der die Faust ins Gesicht, der es provoziert. Und ich persönlich fühle mich durch dieses Nutzungsverbot des Filters jedenfalls nicht vergrault. Bringt mir ja weder Vor- noch Nachteile.


----------



## BJubilee (13. Mai 2012)

Man, man bei dem ganzen Scheiß den ein Diablo3-Käufer hinnehmen muss, wird einem ja ganz schlecht. Ganz gleich wie "toll" das Spiel sein mag, Blizzard bzw. Activision Blizzard ist auch zu einem dieser "Arschloch"-Entwickler/Publisher geworden, der einen Dreck auf seine Fans und Kunden gibt. Schade.

Die sympathische Alternative wäre gewesen: "Hey! Wir haben gemerkt, dass einigen von euch der Stil nicht so gefällt. Wir werden ihn zwar nicht ändern, weil er unserer künstlerischen Überzeugung entspricht, aber wir werden zeitnah eine kleine Option einbauen, mit der ihr die Stil düsterer machen könnt."

Statt dessen kommt: "Ne! Is verboten! Kauf unser Spiel, schluck unsere Nutzungsbedingungen und halt die Klappe!"


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Mai 2012)

Willkommen in der Spielewelt der Zukunft, ohne Lan-Modus, ohne Mods, ohne individuelle Anpassungsmöglichkeiten. Dafür erhalten Sie massenhaft kostenpflichtige DLCs, Vorbesteller-Extra Ingame-Inhalte, monatliche Gebühren und Abonnements und als Gratis Sahnestück brauchen sie eine ständige Internetverbindung. Willkommen beim Spielen im 21. Jahrhundert. Willkommen bei Games for Idiots. Bezahlen Sie und halten Sie ihr Maul!


----------



## DerdOn2006 (13. Mai 2012)

Gut, ob man bei Nutzung des meiner Meinung nach ohnehin sinnbefreiten Shaders einen EULA-Verstoß begeht, ist durchaus fragwürdig. Andererseits solls mir Recht sein...
Dieses dämliche gemodde der sog. "Fans", die sich für bessere Spieleentwickler halten, als die eigentlichen Angestellten der großen Firmen, geht mir eh gegen den Strich.

Welcher Künstler malt denn beispielsweise in nem Albrecht Dürer Gemälde rum...?


----------



## Enisra (13. Mai 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wer ist "wir"? Konkretisiere das bitte. Diablo 3 scheint ja extrem viele Vorbestellungen aufzuweisen. Zumindest laut Amazon. Also kann auch dieser Comiclook nicht ganz unbeliebt sein.


 
naja, bei dem Wort "wir" muss ich irgendwie so an die Heute-Show vom Freitag denken, wo auch mal über Gruppen die angeblich für schweigende Mehrheiten sprechen doch damit nur asschließlich sich selbst meinen
Und auch irgendwie ist dieses "wir" hier mit ähnlich Stumpfen Waffen bewaffnet, denn mal ehrlich, aber das als Comicgrafik zu bezeichnen auf der Grundlage das man in der Farbpalette auch noch die anderen außer der Braun-Gruppe nutzt ist dumm, nicht weil das kein Cel-Shading ist sondern auch weil D2 dann auch darunter fallen muss
Auch diese "verbesserten" Bilder die da schon seit Anfang rumspucken sind nicht wirklich Verbessert worden, sondern eigentlich nur die Helligkeit runter gedreht worden und ich sagen heute noch wie damals, diese paar "wir´s" keinen Filter brauchen sondern einfach ihren Arm nach vorne Strecken müssen und an ihrem Monitor die Helligkeit nach unten regeln müssen


----------



## AshLambert (13. Mai 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Willkommen in der Spielewelt der Zukunft, ohne Lan-Modus, ohne Mods, ohne individuelle Anpassungsmöglichkeiten.


Ist ja alles richtig Shadow, und seh ich auch so, aber: in diesem konkreten Fall hat Blizz absolut keine Möglichkeit dich für die Benutzung der Dark3D Shader zu bannen, weil keine Spieldaten modifiziert oder gar Veränderungen im RAM vorgenommen werden.
mMn bleibt Dark3D "legit" und ich werde es auch weiterhin benutzen.



Enisra schrieb:


> Auch  diese "verbesserten" Bilder die da schon seit Anfang rumspucken sind  nicht wirklich Verbessert worden, sondern eigentlich nur die Helligkeit  runter gedreht worden und ich sagen heute noch wie damals, diese paar  "wir´s" keinen Filter brauchen sondern einfach ihren Arm nach vorne  Strecken müssen und an ihrem Monitor die Helligkeit nach unten regeln  müssen



Teste das Programm mal selber, und sieh den Unterschied - es ist definitiv nicht nur die Helligkeit, die verändert wird. 





DerdOn2006 schrieb:


> Welcher Künstler malt denn beispielsweise in nem Albrecht Dürer Gemälde rum...?



Der Unterschied ist der, wenn du dir ein Albrecht Dürer Gemälde ausdruckst, zu Hause hinhängst und dem berühmten Häschen zB.Wolpertinger Flügel photoshopst, es keinen zu interessieren hat, weil das Ding dann bei dir zu Hause hängt.
Was anderes wäre es, wenn du das Originalwerk für alle sichtbar im Museum "verschandelst". 
Jetzt übertrage das auf die Dark3D-User und erkenne deinen Denkfehler.
Btw fusst ein nicht minder kleiner Teil von Kunst schon immer auf dagewesenem. Stichwort Remixes von Songs, Neuinterpretation von alten Werken (auch Bildern) etc. Schon mal auf deviantart gewesen?
http://bit.ly/J8IDpB
http://bit.ly/J2vmjg
http://bit.ly/JaEH3h
http://bit.ly/J2vA9Z
http://bit.ly/IZGz4g
http://bit.ly/IS9bY9


----------



## MrCry3Angel (13. Mai 2012)

BJubilee schrieb:


> Man, man bei dem ganzen Scheiß den ein Diablo3-Käufer hinnehmen muss, wird einem ja ganz schlecht. Ganz gleich wie "toll" das Spiel sein mag, Blizzard bzw. Activision Blizzard ist auch zu einem dieser "Arschloch"-Entwickler/Publisher geworden, der einen Dreck auf seine Fans und Kunden gibt. Schade.
> 
> Die sympathische Alternative wäre gewesen: "Hey! Wir haben gemerkt, dass einigen von euch der Stil nicht so gefällt. Wir werden ihn zwar nicht ändern, weil er unserer künstlerischen Überzeugung entspricht, aber wir werden zeitnah eine kleine Option einbauen, mit der ihr die Stil düsterer machen könnt."
> 
> Statt dessen kommt: "Ne! Is verboten! Kauf unser Spiel, schluck unsere Nutzungsbedingungen und halt die Klappe!"


Man kann es halt nicht jeden Recht machen ! und den Mainstream ist wirklich sorry sch**** egal ob es jetzt ein "bisschen heller" ist !
Die freuen sich einfach wie ne lymphomanin auf das Game


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, bei dem Wort "wir" muss ich irgendwie so an die Heute-Show vom Freitag denken, wo auch mal über Gruppen die angeblich für schweigende Mehrheiten sprechen doch damit nur asschließlich sich selbst meinen
> Und auch irgendwie ist dieses "wir" hier mit ähnlich Stumpfen Waffen bewaffnet, denn mal ehrlich, aber das als Comicgrafik zu bezeichnen auf der Grundlage das man in der Farbpalette auch noch die anderen außer der Braun-Gruppe nutzt ist dumm, nicht weil das kein Cel-Shading ist sondern auch weil D2 dann auch darunter fallen muss
> Auch diese "verbesserten" Bilder die da schon seit Anfang rumspucken sind nicht wirklich Verbessert worden, sondern eigentlich nur die Helligkeit runter gedreht worden und ich sagen heute noch wie damals, diese paar "wir´s" keinen Filter brauchen sondern einfach ihren Arm nach vorne Strecken müssen und an ihrem Monitor die Helligkeit nach unten regeln müssen


 
Ich musste den Text zwar zweimal lesen, bevor ich es richtig verstanden habe, aber ich schiebe es mal auf den Eifer des Gefechts beim Schreiben.  Und ich gebe dir Recht. Monitor und Grafiktreiber. Dazu noch Gamma im Spiel selbst. Und schon hat man sein Spiel düsterer oder kontrastreicher und heller. Je nach Geschmack. 

Ich versteh das Gemecker nicht, aber es werden wohl gleich wieder Leute mit "Es geht ums Prinzip und Kundengängelung" kommen.


----------



## DarthDevil (13. Mai 2012)

und wieder ein grund mehr um spiele mit onlinezwang und fehlendem lan-modus zu boykottieren...


----------



## Voodootec (13. Mai 2012)

Für alle die es noch nicht in aktion gesehen haben ist hier mal der Link zum scharp & darken Filter. Ich werde den Filter einfach benutzen und muss halt damit rechnen gebannt zu werden. Sobald ich jedoch gebannt werde muss ich aber hinterfragen wie Blizzard die Nutzung dieses Filter herrausfinden konnte, schließlich wurden keine eigenen Diablo3 Dateien editiert. Vielleicht ist ja ein kleiner Spybot im Spiel wie es am Anfang bei Origin von EA vermutet wurde. 

Blizzard sollte lieber Bots und anderes Gesocks aus dem Spiel fernhalten als faire Spieler zu verkraueln die sich die Grafik nur etwas schöner machen wollen. Stellt euch vor Bethesda würde jeden Spieler Bannen der sich ein Texturpack für ihr Skyrim Game installiert. Ich selber spiele es nicht aber es gibt unmengen an Texturpacks, Mods ect die richtig viel an den Spieldateien ändern.


----------



## karsten2409 (13. Mai 2012)

Über 6 Jahre , 15 Stunden Spielzeit ( was angesichts der Zeit ) , bis zur fertigstellung des Spiels ein absoluter Witz ist und dann regt sich wahrscheinlich so´n Noob darüber auf das jemand ein Programm nutzt um das Spiel grafisch an seinen Geschmack anzupassen , da Blizzard ja scheinbar nicht in der Lage ist so ein Feature damit einzubauen , da kann man nur laut rufen : Keine Games mehr von Blizzard


----------



## Enisra (13. Mai 2012)

Voodootec schrieb:


> Für alle die es noch nicht in aktion gesehen haben ist hier mal der Link zum scharp & darken Filter.


 
ahja, tolles Ding
und es macht genau das was man auch mit den Monitoreinstellungen machen kann, das Bild *Dunkler
*Und natürlich ist das Feature eingebaut, denn ich denke schon das in den Optionen ein Gammaregler ist, da kann man es sogar auf "Düster wie im Bärenarsch" einstellen




AshLambert schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist der, wenn du dir ein  Albrecht Dürer Gemälde ausdruckst, zu Hause hinhängst und dem berühmten  Häschen zB.Wolpertinger Flügel photoshopst, es keinen zu interessieren  hat, weil das Ding dann bei dir zu Hause hängt.
> Was anderes wäre es, wenn du das Originalwerk für alle sichtbar im Museum "verschandelst".
> Jetzt übertrage das auf die Dark3D-User und erkenne deinen Denkfehler.
> Btw  fusst ein nicht minder kleiner Teil von Kunst schon immer auf  dagewesenem. Stichwort Remixes von Songs, Neuinterpretation von alten  Werken (auch Bildern) etc.


 
Ein Klassischer Fall von Äpfel und Birnen Vergleiche, natürlich, ansonsten müsste man davon ablassen weil es sonst nicht passen würde
Das ist soweit Falsch eine Neuinterpretation in relation zu diesem Dunkelmacher setzen zu wollen, denn beim einem nimmt man etwas anderes, so einen Sample vielleicht und baut damit was Neues oder Gestaltet die Dame mit Hermelin im aktuellen Gewand, also das was du hier als Beispiele aufführst
dummerweise ist das hier Blödsinn, denn eher wäre es so, das hier das Original von die Dame mit Hermelin nehmen würdest und mit nem Pinsel dran rumpfuschen würdest, weil die nicht edgeschie genug ist


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. Mai 2012)

In medium wirkt es schon etwas stimmiger finde ich. Schärfe bräuchte ich nicht. da ich es aber nicht nutzen werde solange es bestraft wird, spielts eh keine Rolle.


----------



## Zelias (13. Mai 2012)

Scheint ehr so als hätte Blizzard einfach Angst Kontrolle aus der Hand zu geben, getreu dem Motto "wenn wir das erlauben, was kommt als nächstes". Wobei ich diese generelle Kritik an Grafikmods nicht nachvollziehen kann. Bei Shootern wo es um kompetatives Spielen geht und wo man einen nennenswerten Vorteil erhalten würde kann ich es ja verstehen, aber was stört es mich welche Farben meine Mitspieler sehen, ob er es jetzt dunkler sieht weil er die Dark Mod installiert oder ob er z.B. nen Farbfilter raufmacht weil er ne Rot/Grün Schwäche hat. Sollen sich doch lieber Freuen das Leute überhaupt ihr Produkt mögen und Zeit und Geld hinein stecken.


----------



## MICHI123 (13. Mai 2012)

Einerseits hat es den Nachteil, wenn man Mods zulässt, dass man dann aufwendig differenzieren müsste, zwischen erlaubten Mods und nicht erlaubten Hacks...
Aber in anderen Spielen geht es doch auch, in Counterstrike konnte man Buyscripts etc schreiben, und in Crysis konnte man per "advanced 3D Options"-tool die scheiß Bewegugnsunschärfe rausnehmen und vieles mehr... 
Ich finde es absolut scheiße wenn die Modding Community kategorisch ausgeschlossen wird. 
Wenn ich daran denke, wie geil allein die ganzen Mods für CnC Generals sind... ich vergleiche vlt. Äpfel mit Birnen, aber trotzdem..


----------



## Schalkmund (13. Mai 2012)

Mich stört das helle Diablo 3 nicht, aber wenn es mich stören würde und ich nur am Singleplayermodus interessiert wäre, gäbe es da ganz sicher eine Möglichkeit es zu modden ganz ohne Banngefahr für den nicht vorhandenen Battlenet-Account.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (13. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ahja, tolles Ding
> und es macht genau das was man auch mit den Monitoreinstellungen machen kann, das Bild *Dunkler
> *Und natürlich ist das Feature eingebaut, denn ich denke schon das in den Optionen ein Gammaregler ist, da kann man es sogar auf "Düster wie im Bärenarsch" einstellen


 

Woah, du kannst bei deinem Monitor die Texturenschärfe und Bloom usw. ein- und austellen? Geil, wo krieg ich so ein Teil her?


----------



## IlllIIlllI (13. Mai 2012)

jetzt mal ohne zu trollen aber
- kein talent tree
- keine talent punkte 
- keine attributpunkte
- keine Scrolls of Identification
- 5. slot in der action bar ist gesperrt worden und nur noch für pots benutzbar
- mystic npc der artisans wurde entfernt
- The Cauldron of Jordan and Nephalem Cube wurden entfernt
- health orbs 
- 90% der runen sind nutzlos und verschlechtern den skill eher als ihn zu verstärken
- companion pets ohne wirkliche hintergrund story (ihr habt mich gerettet-ich folge euch)
- viel zu bunte 2005er grafik in 2D perspektive.
-  teilweise echt hässliche helme die man nicht ausblenden kann
- keine skill-affixe 
- keine runenwörter
- keine bossfarmruns
- barbar macht viel mehr schaden als der sorcerer = unbalanced
- kaufbarer buff "Mut der Nephalem" mit bonus drop chancen und bonus exp wie in f2p 
- echtgeld itemshop v2 "auktionshaus" 
- always on zwang 
- überlastete server / disconnects / login probleme / lags / micro ruckler
- natürlich auch kein lan modus
/ uninspiriertes langweiliges gameplay  

warum sollte man sich diablo 3 kaufen?
 aufwendige cgi trailer, vollvertonung mit wahrscheinlich gut insiziniertem plot machen noch lange kein AAA aus nem game. :/


----------



## MarauderShields (13. Mai 2012)

Ist doch nur ein optischer Mod, was ist das Problem? Mein Rechner, meine Festplatte, MEINE DIABLO3 DATEIEN da ich verdammtnochmal dafür bezahlt habe. Aber nein, stimmt ja, wenn man heutzutage für soetwas bezahlt gehört es ja trotzdem noch demjenigen dem ich es abgekauft habe und mir gehört nur... äh... nix.


----------



## Mothman (13. Mai 2012)

MarauderShields schrieb:


> Ist doch nur ein optischer Mod, was ist das Problem? Mein Rechner, meine Festplatte, MEINE DIABLO3 DATEIEN da ich verdammtnochmal dafür bezahlt habe. Aber nein, stimmt ja, wenn man heutzutage für soetwas bezahlt gehört es ja trotzdem noch demjenigen dem ich es abgekauft habe und mir gehört nur... äh... nix.


Doch dir gehört ein Nutzungsrecht. Aber auch nur in dem Rahmen, den der Vertrag vorgibt.


----------



## AshLambert (13. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ein Klassischer Fall von Äpfel und Birnen Vergleiche,



In deinem Post fehlt mir der geistige Widerhall...
Willst du nicht einsehen, das wenn ich die Direct3D-Einstellungen verändere (nicht die Spieldateien an sich, auch nicht die Spieldaten im Speicher und v.a.: nicht sichtbar für andere, nur für mich selbst!) , dich und den Rest der Welt das nichts angeht?
Ich interpretiere in gewisser Weise den Artstyle von Blizz neu, auch wenn du das Endresultat geringschätzig "Düster wie im Bärenarsch" nennst. Wenn man die Einstellungen von Dark3D customized, sieht es fast schon wie D2 aus, was einigen Leuten nostalgischerweise sehr gefällt. 





Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Woah, du kannst bei deinem Monitor die  Texturenschärfe und Bloom usw. ein- und austellen? Geil, wo krieg ich so  ein Teil her?


Danke, diese Begriffe hab ich gesucht und genau das meine ich ein paar Posts weiter oben.


----------



## MarauderShields (13. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Doch dir gehört ein Nutzungsrecht. Aber auch nur in dem Rahmen, den der Vertrag vorgibt.


 
Und der Rahmen ist nicht gerade berauschend. Wie wenn ich mir jetzt ein neues Auto kaufe und dann darf ich dies und das nicht mit dem Auto, ich darfs nicht umlackieren, keinen aufkleber draufmachen und wenn ich im Auto etwas Esse und Krümel auf dem Boden landen kommen sie und nehmen es mir wieder weg.


----------



## Slayer2 (13. Mai 2012)

DarthDevil schrieb:


> und wieder ein grund mehr um spiele mit onlinezwang und fehlendem lan-modus zu boykottieren...


Wofür benötigt man heutzutage noch einen reinen LAN-Modus. Für Entwickler ist es mehr als mühsam zusätzlich noch Server-Komponenten mit an die Kunden auzuliefern. Zentral gewartete Server sind da deutlich besser zu verwalten (viele Serverkomponenten laufen gar nicht mal von sich aus unter Windows bei solchen Spielen). Es ist ja nicht schwer einfach noch einen Internetanschluss mit ans LAN zu hängen worüber der Server erreichbar ist. Mit seinen Freunden kann man dann immer noch zusammen spielen (zusätzlich kann man auch einfach weiter spielen wenn die LAN-Party vorbei ist).


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Mai 2012)

Slayer2 schrieb:


> Wofür benötigt man heutzutage noch einen reinen LAN-Modus. Für Entwickler ist es mehr als mühsam zusätzlich noch Server-Komponenten mit an die Kunden auzuliefern. Zentral gewartete Server sind da deutlich besser zu verwalten (viele Serverkomponenten laufen gar nicht mal von sich aus unter Windows bei solchen Spielen). Es ist ja nicht schwer einfach noch einen Internetanschluss mit ans LAN zu hängen worüber der Server erreichbar ist. Mit seinen Freunden kann man dann immer noch zusammen spielen (zusätzlich kann man auch einfach weiter spielen wenn die LAN-Party vorbei ist).


 
Hier wird das zwar wohl nicht der Fall sein, aber bei manchen Spielen wird der MP-Part ja mittlerweile nach 2 Jahren schon abgedreht und ohne Lan-Modus kannst du dann mit dem Spiel gar nichts mehr anfangen. Wenn ein Spiel aber noch Lan-Modus hat und eventuell Bots, dann kannst du das immer weiterspielen, selbst wenn irgendwelche Masterserver mal runtergefahren sind


----------



## Enisra (13. Mai 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> jetzt mal ohne zu trollen aber
> 
> warum sollte man sich diablo 3 kaufen?
> aufwendige cgi trailer, vollvertonung mit wahrscheinlich gut insiziniertem plot machen noch lange kein AAA aus nem game. :/


 
ja ne, wenn man das so undifferenziert auflistet muss man sich eh generell fragen warum man sich viele Dinge kaufen sollte
Wenn man aber mal sich auch anschauen würde, wie die Realität bei D2 so ausschaute, dann kann man eigentlich so wieder so 14 Punkte von der Liste streichen
Beispiel diese Rolle der Indentifizierung, ist das wirklich so ein tolles Feature das man sich da einen Massenartikel kaufen muss? Ernsthaft?
Und so ist das zwar kein Trollen, aber irgendwo doch wieder schlechte Argumentierung



MarauderShields schrieb:


> Und der Rahmen ist nicht gerade  berauschend. Wie wenn ich mir jetzt ein neues Auto kaufe und dann darf  ich dies und das nicht mit dem Auto, ich darfs nicht umlackieren, keinen  aufkleber draufmachen und wenn ich im Auto etwas Esse und Krümel auf  dem Boden landen kommen sie und nehmen es mir wieder weg.



Oh wunder, du darfst auch dein Auto in echt nicht einfach umspritzen oder Dinge ein oder abbauen wie du Lustig bist, nur dass in dem Fall nicht VW sondern der TÜV dir auf die Finger haut wenn das nicht irgendwo eingetragen wird oder es einfach der Verkehrssicherheit schadet


----------



## MisterSmith (13. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ahja, tolles Ding
> und es macht genau das was man auch mit den Monitoreinstellungen machen kann, das Bild *Dunkler*
> Und natürlich ist das Feature eingebaut, denn ich denke schon das in den Optionen ein Gammaregler ist, da kann man es sogar auf "Düster wie im Bärenarsch" einstellen


 Also ich finde den Unterschied schon relativ groß wenn man dort die Schärfe An/Aus stellt. Allerdings könnte das wirklich mit dem Antialiasing zusammenhängen, kenne ich zumindest noch aus einem älteren Spiel mit "Iso-Perspektive". Durch eine bestimmte AA-Einstellung in den Grafiktreibern, war das Spiel dadurch auch relativ unscharf.


----------



## Enisra (13. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Also ich finde den Unterschied schon relativ groß wenn man dort die Schärfe An/Aus stellt. Allerdings könnte das wirklich mit dem Antialiasing zusammenhängen, kenne ich zumindest noch aus einem älteren Spiel mit "Iso-Perspektive". Durch eine bestimmte AA-Einstellung in den Grafiktreibern, war das Spiel dadurch auch relativ unscharf.


 
Dieser Schärfeeffekt ist aber auch nicht wirklich so der Killer


----------



## Lordex (13. Mai 2012)

DerdOn2006 schrieb:


> Gut, ob man bei Nutzung des meiner Meinung nach ohnehin sinnbefreiten Shaders einen EULA-Verstoß begeht, ist durchaus fragwürdig. Andererseits solls mir Recht sein...
> Dieses dämliche gemodde der sog. "Fans", die sich für bessere Spieleentwickler halten, als die eigentlichen Angestellten der großen Firmen, geht mir eh gegen den Strich.
> 
> Welcher Künstler malt denn beispielsweise in nem Albrecht Dürer Gemälde rum...?


 
Was bist du denn für einer? Ohne Mods/Modder würden viele Spiele nachn paar Stunden wieder in der Versenkung verschwinden! Nur mal so als Beispiel Skyrim! Und ich habe schon oft genug erlebt das Modder bessere Arbeit abliefern als die eigentlichen Entwickler also ma ganz ruhig brauner!


@Blizz:

Das is einfach nur LÄCHERLICH! Es wird NICHTMAL in das Spiel oder seine Dateien eingegriffen..... mir war so als wenn ich ma irgendwo gelesen habe das es einen erlaubten SC2 Stronger Team Colours Mod gibt aber hier darf man nicht mal die Grafik düsterer und vor allem SCHÄRFER machen was bei weitem besser aussieht als der Verwaschene Kram!


----------



## Voodootec (13. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Dieser Schärfeeffekt ist aber auch nicht wirklich so der Killer



Wenn es dir nicht deutlich genug ist dann kannst du ins Bild klicken und es kommt ein anderes wo man den schärfe Effekt viel deutlicher sieht (zb. bei Holz). Ich hab in der Beta mit 3 Kumpels bis zum ersten Boss gezockt und in den Dungeons öfters mal den Filter deaktiviert. (Das geht ganz einfach mit einer Taste). Und ganz ehrlich? Ich möchte nicht mehr ohne Spielen.


----------



## hifumi (13. Mai 2012)

Voodootec schrieb:


> Wenn es dir nicht deutlich genug ist dann kannst du ins Bild klicken und es kommt ein anderes wo man den schärfe Effekt viel deutlicher sieht (zb. bei Holz). Ich hab in der Beta mit 3 Kumpels bis zum ersten Boss gezockt und in den Dungeons öfters mal den Filter deaktiviert. (Das geht ganz einfach mit einer Taste). Und ganz ehrlich? Ich möchte nicht mehr ohne Spielen.


 
Ich wette, wäre das Spiel genau so ausgeliefert worden wie es mit dem Schärfefilter aussieht, dann würden wir jetzt hier über ein Mod zum Weichzeichnen diskutieren, welches das Spiel angeblich so viel ansehnlicher macht.


----------



## Enisra (13. Mai 2012)

Voodootec schrieb:


> Wenn es dir nicht deutlich genug ist dann kannst du ins Bild klicken und es kommt ein anderes wo man den schärfe Effekt viel deutlicher sieht (zb. bei Holz). Ich hab in der Beta mit 3 Kumpels bis zum ersten Boss gezockt und in den Dungeons öfters mal den Filter deaktiviert. (Das geht ganz einfach mit einer Taste). Und ganz ehrlich? Ich möchte nicht mehr ohne Spielen.


 
ganz ehrlich?
Das ist immer noch nicht so der Killer, da sticht sowas bei anderen Spielen deutlicher hervor


----------



## Slayer2 (13. Mai 2012)

AshLambert schrieb:


> Willst du nicht einsehen, das wenn ich die Direct3D-Einstellungen verändere (nicht die Spieldateien an sich, auch nicht die Spieldaten im Speicher und v.a.: nicht sichtbar für andere, nur für mich selbst!) , dich und den Rest der Welt das nichts angeht?



Du weißt aber schon, dass die Shader um die es hier geht nicht einfach so in deinem Computer vorliegen sondern schon "Spieldateien" von Blizzard sind. Shader werden programmiert und unterscheiden sich keinesfalls von den restlichen Daten des Spiels.


----------



## MisterSmith (13. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Dieser Schärfeeffekt ist aber auch nicht wirklich so der Killer


 Also auf meinem Monitor sieht es dort mit Schärfe deutlich besser aus. Eigentlich ist so eine Unschärfe typisch für AA mit Super Sampling.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (13. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja ne, wenn man das so undifferenziert auflistet muss man sich eh generell fragen warum man sich viele Dinge kaufen sollte


 
ich hab sogar noch de facto #25 vergessen 
-blizzard nimmt sich das recht jeden zu bannen der es wagt einen fxaa mod zu benutzen.  
und das ist einfach unverschämt
ich persönlich benutz bei fast jedem spiel meinen sharpen fxaa filter weil mir das standard Antialiasing zu schwammig ist


----------



## AshLambert (13. Mai 2012)

Slayer2 schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, dass die Shader um die es hier geht nicht einfach so in deinem Computer vorliegen sondern schon "Spieldateien" von Blizzard sind. Shader werden programmiert und unterscheiden sich keinesfalls von den restlichen Daten des Spiels.


Bei der einzigen modifizierten Datei handelt es sich um "d3d9.dll", beinhaltet in Microsofts DirectX,. Ich wüsste nicht, das Activision sich auch MS einverleibt hat. 

Aus der Readme von Dark3D:

"This is a Direct3D DLL override hook that adds custom post processing shader filtering effects onto almost any game.
The filtering values were tweaked to fit different Diablo III color schemes. 
It changes the saturation, color tones, gamma, exposure, sepia tone, and sharpening of the game."

und:

" - Using this filter in the simplest terms creates a custom version of DirectX, or customized video card drivers.
 - This filter basically adds on a "layer" of pixel shaders changing the way your video card displays the game.
 - Other programs like FRAPs, and the Steam Ingame Overlay use these same techniques to add on to what is rendered on your game's screen.
        (Even worse they do not simply override the d3d9.dll by adding it to the game's startup directory like this filter does,
            they inject their dll files from an external program into the game, a method also commonly used by hacks)
 - There is another filter similar to this one called "ENBSeries" that some WoW players use, and Blizzard did not ban anyone for it."


----------



## Enisra (13. Mai 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> ich hab sogar noch de facto #25 vergessen
> -blizzard nimmt sich das recht jeden zu bannen der es wagt einen fxaa mod zu benutzen.
> und das ist einfach unverschämt
> ich persönlich benutz bei fast jedem spiel meinen sharpen fxaa filter weil mir das standard Antialiasing zu schwammig ist


 
und wieder ein Punkt den man so undifferenziert auflistet, schön


----------



## IlllIIlllI (13. Mai 2012)

un|dif|fe|ren|ziert ist dir das differenziert genug?
die ganzen features wurden entfernt da brauch man sich nicht mehr groß aufs detail auslassen und erklären was sich blizzard dabei dachte.
es fehlt einfach und wird nie den weg zurück ins spiel finden.


----------



## omfgnoobs (13. Mai 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> jetzt mal ohne zu trollen aber
> - kein talent tree
> - keine talent punkte
> - keine attributpunkte
> ...



du hast den PvP Modus vergessen!


----------



## Voodootec (13. Mai 2012)

In 3 Jahre lachen wir über diese Diskussion. 

Diejenigen mit Filter sind nicht gebannt worden und die andere haben die ganze Zeit mit beschissener Grafik oder für sich selbst annehmbarer Grafik gespielt. 

Ich sehe da kein Problem das hier noch weiter zu diskutieren. Entweder man benutzt es oder nicht. Viel Spass wünsche ich am Mittwoch, 0:00 Uhr, jedoch jeden Diablo 3 Spieler!


----------



## Slayer2 (13. Mai 2012)

omfgnoobs schrieb:


> du hast den PvP Modus vergessen!



Keiner zwingt euch das Spiel zu kaufen wenn euch soviel fehlt . Das Spiel erscheint mit den Inhalten wie es die Entwickler wollen. 
Sie könnten auch vorher gar nichts erzählen, was man getestet hat, dann würde es auch keiner vermissen.


----------



## AshLambert (13. Mai 2012)

> *Jay Wilson*     ‏     @*Angryrobotics*  @*Dedisdead1*  TOS against mods is so we can ban cheaters. I agree DarkD3 is not a  cheat...yet. As long as it is not a cheat, no ban is likely.


Ich glaub, ein Update der News wäre angebracht @ PCGames


----------



## Enisra (13. Mai 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> die ganzen features wurden entfernt da brauch man sich nicht mehr groß aufs detail auslassen und erklären was sich blizzard dabei dachte.
> es fehlt einfach und wird nie den weg zurück ins spiel finden.


 
ähm, nein, das ist nun definitiv eine ziemlich Dumme Haltung wenn man Dinge einfach aus Prinzip drin haben will und vorallem auch nicht Diskutieren will bzw. in bestimmten Fällen auch sich sagen lassen will das etwas unnötig ist
Da könnte man auch sich über das Prinzip der Evolution beschweren das die beim Menschen die Kiemen, etc. wieder rausgenommen hat obwohl man vor Jahrmillionen aber mit Kiemen angefangen hat


----------



## UrielOWA (13. Mai 2012)

Ich finds faszinierend wieviele sich hier aufregen und auf eine Art und Weise argumentieren, wie die Bild-Zeitung Nachrichten bringt.
Nämlich ziemlich mies.^^

Ich freu mich auf mein Diablo 3. Und zwar jetzt sogar doppelt, da ich wieder einmal bewiesen bekommen habe, dass ich scheinbar heutzutage einer seltenen Gattung angehöre der Spielspaß wichtiger ist als Grafik. 
Gut dass die Masse scheinbar auf Grafik so abfährt wie ein Junkie sein Stoff braucht (bisschen krass aber kommt in etwa hin so wie ich das sehe). Da kann ich sagen "ich bin was besonderes, weil ich bin nicht wie die Masse."


----------



## IlllIIlllI (13. Mai 2012)

gibt halt leute die fühlen sich verarscht nachdem sie sich ne 500-900€ teure grafikkarte gekauft haben und nur so "browserspiele" für entwickelt werden.


----------



## KylRoy (13. Mai 2012)

ich finde es schon leicht verstörend mitansehen zu müssen wie viele gut dressierten user-schafe es gibt, die jeden mist von einem publisher/entwickler schlucken. am besten lasst ihr euch auch noch eure grafiktreiber-einstellungen vorschreiben und was für ein getränk ihr beim spielen zu euch nehmt... 



BJubilee schrieb:


> Man, man bei dem ganzen Scheiß den ein Diablo3-Käufer hinnehmen muss, wird einem ja ganz schlecht. Ganz gleich wie "toll" das Spiel sein mag, Blizzard bzw. Activision Blizzard ist auch zu einem dieser "Arschloch"-Entwickler/Publisher geworden, der einen Dreck auf seine Fans und Kunden gibt. Schade.
> 
> Die sympathische Alternative wäre gewesen: "Hey! Wir haben gemerkt, dass einigen von euch der Stil nicht so gefällt. Wir werden ihn zwar nicht ändern, weil er unserer künstlerischen Überzeugung entspricht, aber wir werden zeitnah eine kleine Option einbauen, mit der ihr die Stil düsterer machen könnt."
> 
> Statt dessen kommt: "Ne! Is verboten! Kauf unser Spiel, schluck unsere Nutzungsbedingungen und halt die Klappe!"



quoted for truth!  ...sehe ich ganz genauso.


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (13. Mai 2012)

Bin eh kein Fan von Modifikationen. Entweder is´ ein Spiel gut so, wie´s vom Entwickler kommt, oder ich kauf´s mir erst garnicht.
Und düster empfand ich zumindest die Open-Beta-Tage-Version schon. Was wollen denn die Kritiker? Diablo in s/w mit 90% Schwarz-Anteil?

Klar, die Effekte sind knallig, aber das ist mMn auch gut so.


----------



## Enisra (13. Mai 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> gibt halt leute die fühlen sich verarscht nachdem sie sich ne 500-900€ teure grafikkarte gekauft haben und nur so "browserspiele" für entwickelt werden.


 
joa ne, es soll auch Leute geben die Beschweren sich darüber das man beim Fast-Food-Laden keine Sterneküche bekommt, aber in beidem Fällen muss man doch schon sagen, das man es hätte besser Wissen sollen
Zumal, nenn mal ein Blizzarspiel das State of the Art Grafik hatte


----------



## Voodootec (13. Mai 2012)

Ich war halt sehr enttäuscht von der verwaschenen Grafik als ich zum ersten mal die Beta gestartet habe. Daher finde ich den sharp & darkness Filter sehr gut. Hat nix mit teurer Hardware zu tun die nicht ausgereizt wird. Wow zb. sieht neben anderen MMORPG's altbacken aus aber stört mich auch nicht.


----------



## TheChicky (13. Mai 2012)

AshLambert schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ein Update der News wäre angebracht @ PCGames


 
Wie du siehst, werden gute Nachrichten gerne mal ignoriert. Einige Leute lieben es einfach, sich über irgendwas aufzuregen


----------



## IlllIIlllI (13. Mai 2012)

hauptsache es werden klicks generiert


----------



## Malifurion (13. Mai 2012)

Also der Gammaschieberegler ganz unten hat in der Beta wahre Wunder bewirkt. Mir is das sowas von Semmel ob die Mods da nun verstoßen oder nicht. Da D3 eh keine Mod Unterstützung haben wird is mir das wurst. Für D3 braucht man sowas nicht. In 4-5 Jahren vielleicht, wenn der Kern die Nase voll hat und mal was anderes ausprobieren will, siehe MedianXL für D2. Aber die Zeiten sind vorbei und Blizzard denkt dann wohl nicht weit genug um damit die Fanbase zu sichern. Nicht das ich D3 nicht gut finde so wie es ist, aber es sind die kleinen Details außenrum, die D2 so langlebig gemacht haben und da könnt ihr euch sicher sein, wird D3 leider scheitern.


----------



## DarthDevil (13. Mai 2012)

UrielOWA schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auf mein Diablo 3. Und zwar jetzt sogar doppelt, da ich wieder einmal bewiesen bekommen habe, dass ich scheinbar heutzutage einer seltenen Gattung angehöre der Spielspaß wichtiger ist als Grafik.
> Gut dass die Masse scheinbar auf Grafik so abfährt wie ein Junkie sein Stoff braucht (bisschen krass aber kommt in etwa hin so wie ich das sehe). Da kann ich sagen "ich bin was besonderes, weil ich bin nicht wie die Masse."


 Ich freu mich auf dein Diablo 3. Und zwar jetzt sogar doppelt, da ich  wieder einmal bewiesen bekommen habe, dass ich scheinbar heutzutage  einer seltenen Gattung angehöre der eigene Rechte und Freiheit wichtiger sind als die Möglichkeit zocken zu können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gut dass die Masse scheinbar aufs Zocken so abfährt wie ein Junkie sein  Stoff braucht (bisschen krass aber kommt in etwa hin so wie ich das  sehe). Da kann ich sagen "ich bin was besonderes, weil ich bin nicht wie  die Masse."

sorry, ich will hier niemand persönlich angreifen, aber das konnt ich mir grad nicht vernkeifen...


----------



## MarauderShields (13. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Oh wunder, du darfst auch dein Auto in echt nicht einfach umspritzen oder Dinge ein oder abbauen wie du Lustig bist, nur dass in dem Fall nicht VW sondern der TÜV dir auf die Finger haut wenn das nicht irgendwo eingetragen wird oder es einfach der Verkehrssicherheit schadet


Ich hab von Lackieren geredet, sprich aus Rot mach Blau oder dergleichen. Oder von nem Aufkleber, oder essen im Auto. Gegen sowas hat der Tüff nun wirklich nichts. 

Klar, gibts Tunining Zeug das nicht erlaubt ist, aber eben ,davon red ich doch gar nicht. Ich red von nem simplen Pain-Job, genau so wie ein Grafik Mod ein simpler Paint Job ist. Ich hab ja nichts dagegen das manche Mods insbesondere wenns in MP Zeugs eingreift verboten ist, das ist durchaus richtig, aber einfach die Optik für sich selbst zu verändern zu verbieten und mit Bann bestrafen zu wollen ist weit weg von Vernünftigen Massnahmen.


----------



## Schalkmund (13. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Zumal, nenn mal ein Blizzarspiel das State of the Art Grafik hatte


 Warcraft 2


----------



## BiJay (13. Mai 2012)

AshLambert schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ein Update der News wäre angebracht @ PCGames


 Danke für die News. War wohl mehr so eine Meldung wie: Lasst das Spiel in Ruhe! (Aber solange es nicht unfair ist, werden wir euch nicht bannen.)

@andere:
Und dieser Filter ist übrigens kein Mod oder Hack oder ein sonstiges Programm von Drittanbietern. Es fällt unter die gleiche Kategorie wie einen anderen Treiber zu nehmen. Das ist wohl auch ungefähr die Argumentation, warum es generell nicht durch die Nutzungsbedingungen verboten wird. Bin jetzt aber auch kein Jurist und kann es nicht deutlicher erklären.

Und wie sich hier welche aufregen, dass es kein großer Unterschied in ihren Augen ist. Für einige ist es schon eine grafische Verbesserung und das reicht doch. Muss ja nicht jeder den Filter benutzen. Wenn einem der normale Diablo 3 Grafikstil ausreicht, bitte. Für die, die paar Dinge noch anders haben wollen, sind solche Filter echt nett.

Auch ich werde den Filter benutzen. Bin auch allgemein der Meinung, dass man mit Bloom oft übertreibt. Z.B. einige auf Unreal 3-Engine basierende Spiele erwecken bei mir den Eindruck. Auch die zusätzliche Schärfe finde ich besser als diesen weichen Look. Also ganz nach meinem Geschmack.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (13. Mai 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> gibt halt leute die fühlen sich verarscht nachdem sie sich ne 500-900€ teure grafikkarte gekauft haben und nur so "browserspiele" für entwickelt werden.


 
Haha was? Welcher Idiot bezahlt denn 500 - 900 € allein für die Grafikkarte?

Aber ich stimme deiner Liste "Warum sollte ich Diablo 3 kaufen?" durchaus zu. Alle Punkte sind zutreffend. Sogar ein Stein hat mehr zu bieten als Diablo 3. Zum Beispiel einen PvP Modus. Man kann ihn modden usw. Und er ist nicht accountgebunden.


----------



## karsten2409 (13. Mai 2012)

Die sollten aus Diablo 3 gleich so ne Art BF3 machen , nur datt man dann da in dem Spiel mit Pfeil/Bogen/Äxten/Schwertern/Zaubersprüchen aufeinander drauf prügelt , dann würde datt Spiel garantiert ein Hit !


----------



## LordCrash (13. Mai 2012)

Und wieder mal spielen die Publisher den Raubkopierern in die Hände. Es wird nicht lange dauern, da wird man mit gecrackten Version offline und mit beliebigen Filtern usw. zocken können, ohne sich von Activison bevormunden lassen zu müssen. Dass die Publisher aus alten Fehlern scheinbar wirklich nie etwas lernen und das absolut kundenfeindliche Lizenz-Modell (das nur im B2B-Bereich eine tatsächlich berechtigte Existenzbedingung hat) nach wie vor propagieren, kann und will ich nicht verstehen. Was spricht denn dagegen, dass ich ein Spiel wirklich KAUFE und dann damit machen kann, was ich will? Das geht bei Schuhen, das geht bei Essen, das geht bei Büchern, das geht bei praktisch allem im Leben außer scheinbar bei Software. Und die Idioten fragen sich tatsächlich noch, warum sie die Raubkopierer nicht ausmerzen können......


----------



## IlllIIlllI (13. Mai 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Haha was? Welcher Idiot bezahlt denn 500 - 900 € allein für die Grafikkarte?


 
ich hab letztens auch erst 400€ für die gtx 680 gezahlt.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (13. Mai 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> ich hab letztens auch erst 400€ für die gtx 680 gezahlt.


 
Wow. Ernsthafte Frage: In welchen Abständen kaufst du dir deine Grafikkarten?


----------



## IlllIIlllI (14. Mai 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Wow. Ernsthafte Frage: In welchen Abständen kaufst du dir deine Grafikkarten?


oft genug


----------



## Peter23 (14. Mai 2012)

UrielOWA schrieb:


> Ich finds faszinierend wieviele sich hier aufregen und auf eine Art und Weise argumentieren, wie die Bild-Zeitung Nachrichten bringt.
> Nämlich ziemlich mies.^^
> 
> Ich freu mich auf mein Diablo 3. Und zwar jetzt sogar doppelt, da ich wieder einmal bewiesen bekommen habe, dass ich scheinbar heutzutage einer seltenen Gattung angehöre der Spielspaß wichtiger ist als Grafik.
> Gut dass die Masse scheinbar auf Grafik so abfährt wie ein Junkie sein Stoff braucht (bisschen krass aber kommt in etwa hin so wie ich das sehe). Da kann ich sagen "ich bin was besonderes, weil ich bin nicht wie die Masse."


 
Wie wäre es mit Spielspaß und guter Grafik? Oder schließt sich das aus?


----------



## z3ro22 (14. Mai 2012)

ihr seit alle samt verwöhnte kinder geblieben so sieht es aus...


----------



## Rabowke (14. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ahja, tolles Ding
> und es macht genau das was man auch mit den Monitoreinstellungen machen kann, das Bild *Dunkler
> *Und natürlich ist das Feature eingebaut, denn ich denke schon das in den Optionen ein Gammaregler ist, da kann man es sogar auf "Düster wie im Bärenarsch" einstellen
> 
> ...


Hier in Bild von einem anderen Forum, sollte das linke Bild wirklich von dem Dark3D Filter erzeugt worden sein, dann will ich genauso Diablo 3 spielen wollen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find die Farben bzw. Palette im linken Bild einfach viel passender und deutlich mehr "Diablo"-like. D.h. wenn ich ohne viel Aufwand, nur durch ein Injector, solche Farben bzw. Farbpaletten hinbekomme, dann will ich Dark3D auch nutzen!

Das hat dann übrigens nichts mehr mit Gamma o.ä. verstellen ...


----------



## Rabowke (14. Mai 2012)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> ihr seit alle samt verwöhnte kinder geblieben so sieht es aus...


Mag sein, aber verwöhnte Kinder die den Unterschied zwischen seit und seid kennen!


----------



## Rabowke (14. Mai 2012)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Warcraft 2


Lost Vikings und natürlich Diablo 1 und 2.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Mai 2012)

AshLambert schrieb:


> In deinem Post fehlt mir der geistige Widerhall...
> Willst du nicht einsehen, das wenn ich die Direct3D-Einstellungen verändere (nicht die Spieldateien an sich, auch nicht die Spieldaten im Speicher und v.a.: nicht sichtbar für andere, nur für mich selbst!) , dich und den Rest der Welt das nichts angeht?
> Ich interpretiere in gewisser Weise den Artstyle von Blizz neu, auch wenn du das Endresultat geringschätzig "Düster wie im Bärenarsch" nennst. Wenn man die Einstellungen von Dark3D customized, sieht es fast schon wie D2 aus, was einigen Leuten nostalgischerweise sehr gefällt.



Ich geb dir Recht was die Qualität bzw. den optischen Mehrwert betrifft, ich werde Dark3D wohl auch nutzen. Was aber nicht stimmt, dass Blizzard das nicht mitbekommt. Richtig ist, dass du keine Daten veränderst, aber es ist sehr wohl möglich zu überprüfen, ob die Befehle zum Rendern von D3D 'umgeleitet' werden oder nicht ... ich werf einfach mal Punkbuster und Wallhacks in den Raum, zu meiner damaligen CS Zeit wurde sowas häufig genutzt.

Das hat nach dem gleichen Prinzip funktioniert und wurde erst von PB, dann von VAC erkannt.

Sollte Blizzard jetzt wirklich die im Speicher geladenen .dll Dateien sowie die API Umleitungen überprüfen, ist Dark3D eins fix drei erkannt.


----------



## Keksautomat (14. Mai 2012)

Ich finde die Standard D3 Grafik(style) jetzt nicht häßlich, tendiere aber auch zum Dark3D. Allerdings werde ich es nicht zum Release benutzen, sondern lieber ein paar Tage warten. Keine Lust das mir direkt der Account gesperrt wird, wegen sowas. 

Gruß


----------



## Worrel (14. Mai 2012)

dennis-2810 schrieb:


> Wie bitte soll Blizzard herausfinden wer den Filter nutzt und wer nicht?


Ganz einfach. Indem bei der Installation ein Programm mit installiert wird, welches schaut, was denn sonst noch für Programme laufen.
Bei WoW heißt dieses Programm "Warden". Bei Steam Spielen gibt es zB "Punkbuster".



Natone schrieb:


> Muss ich das jetzt verstehen? Es gibt doch zu fast jedem Spiel irgendwelche Mods. Und solange man durch ne Mod keine Vorteile im Multiplayer hat ist doch alles in Ordnung!


Sobald du als Programmierer Kontrolle über die 3D Schnittstelle hast, kannst du zB Gegner im PvP Modus deutlicher sichtbar machen oder gar alles, was kein Mit-/Gegenspieler ist, einfach ausblenden - das ist definitiv ein Vorteil.

Stell dir ein D3 vor, das nur eine einzige einfarbige Textur für die komplette Landschaft verwendet. Truhen, Fässer und Monster würden dabei als einzige sichtbar sein und wahrscheinlich könnte man darauf aufbauend sogar einen Bot programmieren ("Gehe dahin, wo die Farbe nicht der Standardfarbe entspricht und greife das an.")



keth schrieb:


> Hm...
> Ich bin kein Jurist, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das nach deutschem Recht funktionieren kann.
> 
> Man erwirbt ein Produkt durch einen Handel; danach müsste man doch die Rechte besitzen, dieses Produkt seinen Wünschen anzupassen.


Wie bei jeder Software, die du "kaufst", kaufst du diese nicht, sondern erwirbst nur ein Nutzungsrecht, eine Lizenz, das Programm nutzen zu dürfen.
Und bei *jeder* Software (selbst bei welchen, die eine Moddingschnittstelle besitzen) hast du einen Paragraph, der dir das ändern selbiger untersagt.



> Allerdings entsteht für andere Spieler keinerlei Schaden, wenn mein Diablo etwas dunkler ist.


Siehe oben.



BJubilee schrieb:


> Man, man bei dem ganzen Scheiß den ein Diablo3-Käufer hinnehmen muss, wird einem ja ganz schlecht. Ganz gleich wie "toll" das Spiel sein mag, Blizzard bzw. Activision Blizzard ist auch zu einem dieser "Arschloch"-Entwickler/Publisher geworden, der einen Dreck auf seine Fans und Kunden gibt. Schade.


Ja, genau. Furchtbar, daß die versuchen, Cheats und Bots vorzubeugen, die anderen Spielern den Spaß vermiesen können.


----------



## Daishi888 (14. Mai 2012)

Bei dem einen Post von unserem "Klugscheißer" sieht man es wirklich ganz deutlich. Ich wusste bisher nichts von diesem Dark3D, aber ich werde ihn auch nutzen. Bei den zwei Vergleichsbildern sieht das rechte ja aus wie eine "Vorstufe" von Tochlight 2. 

Wenn Blizzard mich dafür bannt, dann melde ich mich bei Facebook an (bin ich bis jetzt noch nicht... aber das ist einanderes Thema) und rufe zu einer Sammelklage auf! (Kann man das so sagen?).
Man darf an dem Spiel und dessen Dateien bzw. Programmcode nichts verändern. Okay, da sage ich auch nix. Durch Dark3D wird keine Datei verändert (bitte korrigieren, wenn ich falsch liege), nur gewisse Informationen "visuell" anders ausgegeben, also wieso sollte das nicht rechtens sein oder anders herum gegen die EULA von Blizzard verstoßen? Einen Vorteil im nicht vorhandenen PvP verschaffe ich mir damit auch nicht. Glaube das kann nur ein Jurist beantworten, aber ansich finde ich einfach nur lachhaft, wie hier einige argumentieren oder auch Blizzard sich anstellt.
Das schönste Beispiel fand ich bisher noch mit dem Auto, welches ich nicht umlackieren darf..... und bitte nicht immer solchen blöde Sprüche bringen, dass man Brinen mit Äpfeln.... nur weil man auf diese Art der Argumetation kein kontra mehr geben kann.
Wer meint, dass sich die Aufregung nicht lohnt; gerade weil es nur eine "Kleinigkeit" ist, lohnt es sich umso mehr! Das ist nähmlich das selbe Schema wie überall: Der Kunde (egal wo oder im welchen Bereich) wird heutzutage immer mehr beschissen und wenn es dann nur "Kleinigkeiten" sind sehen die meißten drüber weg. Wrong Way!
Wer auf seinem Monitor kein Unterschied sieht solche sich evtl einen neuen mit "FullHD" kaufen....  Selbst auf meinem Monitor auf der Arbeit sehe ich einen relativ deutlischen Unterschied und war wirklich erstaunt darüber wie coll das Spiel aussehen KANN.



@Rabowke Quardo-post 4 the Win! ;D 


So muss weiterarbeiten... sry für evtl. Rechschreibfehler... bin im stress und habe grad mal geschrieben ohne noch mal drüber zu lesen oder das ein oder andere umzuformulieren, damit es auch wirklich alle verstehen


----------



## Worrel (14. Mai 2012)

AshLambert schrieb:


> mMn bleibt Dark3D "legit" und ich werde es auch weiterhin benutzen.


 Deine Meinung in Ehren, aber wenn Blizzard dich deswegen bannt, interessiert die keinen. Mir wär das Risiko bei einem Vollpreis spiel zu hoch...


----------



## Worrel (14. Mai 2012)

Voodootec schrieb:


> Für alle die es noch nicht in aktion gesehen haben ist hier mal der Link zum scharp & darken Filter. Ich werde den Filter einfach benutzen und muss halt damit rechnen gebannt zu werden. Sobald ich jedoch gebannt werde muss ich aber hinterfragen wie Blizzard die Nutzung dieses Filter herrausfinden konnte, schließlich wurden keine eigenen Diablo3 Dateien editiert. Vielleicht ist ja ein kleiner Spybot im Spiel wie es am Anfang bei Origin von EA vermutet wurde.


 Natürlich muß irgendeine "Überwachungssoftware" installiert werden, die mögliche Cheats, Hacks & Bots entlarvt.

Daß diese jedoch die Festplatte ausserhalb des D3 Verzeichnisses durchsucht, halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. Schliesslich nützt einem der "Fund" des Programms "EinfarbigeHöllenlandschaft.exe" nicht das Geringste, solange sie nicht wissen, daß dieser Dateiname einen Cheat/Hack... beinhaltet oder ob das Programm überhaupt einen Zusammenhang mit D3 hat.

Einen Prozesslisten Monitor halte ich da für wesentlich wahrscheinlicher, denn dabei kann man die Dateien rausfiltern, die zur Laufzeit von D3 _immer _laufen.


----------



## Worrel (14. Mai 2012)

Daishi888 schrieb:


> Wenn Blizzard mich dafür bannt, dann melde ich mich bei Facebook an (...) und rufe zu einer Sammelklage auf! (Kann man das so sagen?).


 Sagen kann man das. Aber in DE/Schweiz gibt es keine Sammelklagen, dafür müsstest du gegebenenfalls vor dem D3 Erwerb noch fix ins Ausland ziehen.


----------



## mechico (14. Mai 2012)

Da das offenbar im Thread untergegangen ist, hier eine deutliche Entwarnung seitens Blizzard über Jay Wilsons Twitteraccount: https://twitter.com/#!/Angryrobotics/status/201726183740686336

Der genaue Wortlaut daraus: "@Dedisdead1 TOS against mods is so we can ban cheaters. I agree DarkD3 is not a cheat...yet. As long as it is not a cheat, no ban is likely."


----------



## Rabowke (14. Mai 2012)

mechico schrieb:


> [...]
> Der genaue Wortlaut daraus: "@Dedisdead1 TOS against mods is so we can ban cheaters. I agree DarkD3 is not a cheat...yet. As long as it is not a cheat, no ban is likely."


Erstens wird der Jay Wilson nicht mit dem Finger auf der Ban-Taste auf Meldungen warten, sondern sowas läuft Automatisiert. Des Weiteren sind Aussagen wie "no ban is likely" ohne Inhalt, denn nur weil es nicht wahrscheinlich ist, heißt das nicht, dass es auch so ist. 

Wenn du bzw. dein Account erstmal gebannt ist, dann ist das Kind eh in den Brunnen gefallen und dich dann auf halb offizielle Aussagen aus einem Tweet zu beziehen ... nun ja, viel Erfolg!


----------



## Worrel (14. Mai 2012)

Außerdem ist auch noch zu bedenken, was *genau *mit dem "...yet" gemeint ist.

Es könnte sein, daß Blizzard* zu diesem Zeitpunkt* "kein Bann" sagt, aber sich später anders entscheidet, ohne das sich das Programm auch nur ein Bit verändert hat.


----------



## Keksautomat (14. Mai 2012)

Das ist darauf bezogen, wie das Programm momentan arbeitet. _Vielleicht_ verändert sich das Programm ja dahingegend (nicht von selbst natürlich), dass es auch andere Spielelemente beeinflussen wird. (Wie Du - Worrel schon sagtest) UND dann könnte es als Cheat/Hack/Whatever deklariert werden.


----------



## mechico (14. Mai 2012)

Richtig. Da aber das "Programm" derzeit nichts an irgendwelchen Diablo 3 Dateien verändert, fällt es nicht unter die Klauseln der Nutzerbedingungen.


----------



## Enisra (14. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hier in Bild von einem anderen Forum, sollte das linke Bild wirklich von dem Dark3D Filter erzeugt worden sein, dann will ich genauso Diablo 3 spielen wollen.
> 
> Ich find die Farben bzw. Palette im linken Bild einfach viel passender und deutlich mehr "Diablo"-like. D.h. wenn ich ohne viel Aufwand, nur durch ein Injector, solche Farben bzw. Farbpaletten hinbekomme, dann will ich Dark3D auch nutzen!
> 
> Das hat dann übrigens nichts mehr mit Gamma o.ä. verstellen ...


 
naja, das Programm dass das verwendet wurde war glaublich eher Photoshop oder Gimp, denn das dürfte vom Anfang sein und ich habe meine Aussage halt dann aber auch auf Basis des Links zur fertigen Software gestützt, wo es halt nicht so aussieht als ob man groß die Farben runter sondern einfach nur Dunkler macht


----------

